# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ورود به دانشگاه با تجدید های پیش دانشگاهی

## عباس 220

سلام من پیش دانشگاهی انسانی هستم و تو خرداد ۵ تا تجدید اوردم ایا میتونم با اینا وارد دانشگاه بشم ممنون میشم زود جواب بدید

----------


## masoud95

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی انسانی هستم و تو خرداد ۵ تا تجدید اوردم ایا میتونم با اینا وارد دانشگاه بشم ممنون میشم زود جواب بدید


سلام بعضی مراکز شاید اجازشو بدن که اونم باید یه ترم و اختصاص بدی دوباره به این پیش داخله دانشگاه با هزینه زیاد اما به نظرم جالب نیست اونم رشته های خوب و دانشگاهای خوب اصلا اجازشو نمیدن چون اصل مدرک پیش هست . شهریور امتحانات رو قبول شید راحت میتونید برید شهریور هم قبول نشید میتونید دی امتحان بدید اگر دی قبول شید میتونید از ترم دوم برید دانشگاه تا زمانی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو بگیرید .اما در کل شدنی نیست و وقتی هنوز فرصت هست شهریور قبل از شروع سال تحصیلی درس هارو پاس کنید و راحت برید دانشگاه موفق باشید یاعلی.

----------


## raha..

دولتی باید پاس کنی حتما
اما پیام نور و آزاد میتونی پیش نیاز برداری

----------


## masoud95

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی انسانی هستم و تو خرداد ۵ تا تجدید اوردم ایا میتونم با اینا وارد دانشگاه بشم ممنون میشم زود جواب بدید





> دولتی باید پاس کنی حتما
> اما پیام نور و آزاد میتونی پیش نیاز برداری


همه ی مراکز این اجازرو نمیدن .

----------

